# Jackson supercharger????



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's my review of the SUPerCharger:

SUP for the Soul Review: Jackson SUPerCharger SUP - SUP for the Soul

Bottom line: great beginner down river board, but might get boring after awhile. You might also consider the Corran Street Fighter. I've never been on that board, but people rave about it.


----------



## superhaole (Jan 20, 2009)

*superlame*

get the corran streetfighter- best whitewater sup around- makes it all easier. supercharger is heavy, flat, bleh.. dont like it at all!!!


----------



## KimW (Sep 1, 2004)

Thx! Should say that I am also only about 130 lbs so looking for something forgiving that ISN"T a totally giant board so I can have fun on it too! Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## superhaole (Jan 20, 2009)

you can get a streetfighter for 699 online- hard to find a used inflatable for that- 130lbs on the streetfighter would rock! as far as weight, its 38lbs- any hassle carrying it is worth it once on the water. if you're looking to run whitewater, and not swim..its the board. come play on the ark- narrows, browns, parkdale are all super fun now!


----------



## fruitafloater (Apr 9, 2014)

*SUP*

So I'm no SUP expert, but I have some time on the SUPercharger. I'm 6'6" and 220 and loved the SUPercharger. It felt very stable and tracked very well, but that may be due to my weight. I rode it through Cemetery on the Roaring Fork and it made me look like I knew what I was doing.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

This is my second season on Streetfighter and you can not even compare it to an inflatable. Way more control, easier to eddy, blast through waves, super stable, lower standing area then isup and front end like a creek boat. Plus a dry hatch for storage, boof buddy and a flip up skeg (no worry about catching fin on anything because it flips up out of way). Because of how well it does in whitewater it is not as much of a challenge so will want to run harder holes. Weight is more but it's not horrible and its bomb proof. I just attached a Scotty Flush mount on the rear near drain plug for a fly rod older when I use on lakes and calm rivers and is super stable for fishing from even with my hound on board. And like other commenter said, it's cheaper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*Try a few.*

I have a Supercharger and love it for overnighters and bigger water. It is big and heavy, so I usually grab an inflatable for day trips. If you have a chance, you should try out a few boards. I did not think I would like an inflatable, but that is what I use most of the time. It all depends on what you want to get out of it and where you want to take it.

Kim


----------



## softsideup (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Kim,
I just sent you a PM.

Kim


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

I would not necessarily say that it is a beginner board. I think that it's market is more for larger paddlers, and people who paddle really hard whitewater - i.e Ken Hoeve paddling Barrel Springs on it....we've sold quite a few to hard chargers who want to step it up and be confident on class III and IV. 

You can step up the class of rapids that you paddle on a smaller inflatable board by 1 class on that rig. 

I like the momentum that you can get on a SUPerCharger as well. The only time that I have felt confident punching big water class III holes has been on that board. I was amazed and what that board would plow though. 
The only downside for me was the lack of ability to portage it due to it's weight. It's tough to drag up a steep river bank - A river like the Gunny Gorge would be a great SUP trip, but dragging that beast in on Chukar Trail would break your back. 

Overall, the design is great - it just happens to be really heavy. 

If I had to go paddle Browns Canyon, The Fractions or the Numbers at bigger water on a SUP that would surely be my board of choice (if an inflatable was not an option). Curious about the Street Fighter too.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

If anyone is in steamboat area will definitely let them try out Streetfighter and take them down town run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

